# Scrap Wood Project: Money Clip



## kludge (Aug 26, 2014)

http://i.Rule #2/tpYhHaKl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/hadefcWl.jpg


My shop scraps are piling up so I love finding ways to use them up. Here is one you might fancy, a maple money clip.

Made from a piece of 3/4 maple it measures 2 inches in length and 1 1/4 wide. It was completed in an afternoon and finished with spray enamel.







Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice video Peter!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 26, 2014)

Very Cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

